# Line keeps breaking



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm pretty new to distance casting and heavers etc. I'm starting out with an om and a slosh 30. I've been practicing in my yard and my line keeps breaking and its not even near a knot. I'll still have a good section of my mainline on my shock leader when I go to retrieve it after it breaks off. The end where it broke will look like a curly fry. Anyway the only things I can think of is I'm not thumbing the spool or not laying line down right. FYI i just spooled the line on a few days ago. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

What size weight?
What lb strength shock?
What knot at sinker?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Possible damaged guide insert . . . Chipped or cracked.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

8oz pyramid w\50lb shock leader tied to sinker with clinch knot. I think the problem is getting a backlash while the pyramid is still flying and instead of the pyramid stopping it just keeps flying and breaks the line. I guess I should start thumbing the spool better? The spool tension is tightened all the way too.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

what brakes are you using?


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm using both red brakes


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

So just to be clear, what is breaking, the shock or the main line?
If main line are you getting fluff before it breaks? Are you laying the line evenly across the spool?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Sounds like you got a batch of bad line.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Second opinion...line.
Don't forget, line is sensitive to sunlight, chemicals, shelflife (BEFORE you bought it) tension, and nicks and stuff. 
Suggestion: if casting in your yard, get a SPRAY BOTTLE with fresh water and SQUIRT that reel before you cast, after you cast, stc. Lubes up the line, cools and reduces friction, packs the line well, and may be just the ticket. 
With me being in the game with heavers for over 50 years, we used to use "Surflon" or "squidding line" or other monstrocities BEFORE monofilament became popular. Back then, the line had to be wet before serious casting.(I think that little scar on my right thumb is a result of thumbing a Penn Surfmaster with "Dacron" without wetting the line in my misspent youth. I say all that to say most of us old timers wet our line as a habit.The younger kids picked it up as "monkey see,monkey do"...but it is always a good idea. )
Also: you didn't have an accidental "underwrap", did you? THAT's a killer!

BA


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If the line is breaking due to the line fluffing during the cast then you need more spool braking. If you have more than 2-4 strands lifting at any time during the cast you can expect a loop to catch on itself, stop the rotation and snap-pow.

Thicker oil in the bearings, installed brake blocks (the slosh's were known for having no brake blocks installed "out of the box"), and heavier line should do the trick. I know some guys run lighter line, but IMHO the slosh 30 needs at least 20 lb mono for best performance.

Tommy


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

+1 what Tommy said. Neither of my SL30SHVAs had brake blocks when I bought them. Also tried 17# Suffix Tri Plus on them but found out 20# worked better. Might take a cue tip and run it around the guides and see if any cotton catches.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

I checked the guides and they're good. I am getting the fluff midcast and it will catch and "snap-pow". I am using 20lb mono. I'll try thicker oil in the bearings. I'll start paying more attention to how I lay the line on the spool.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry for the trouble guys, I figured it out. The brakes somehow got thrown off and crushed up. I opened up the sideplate where the brakes are and it was just red dust and little pieces of plastic. I'm putting new brakes on and I'm going to try it out.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

drumfisher_ said:


> Sorry for the trouble guys, I figured it out. The brakes somehow got thrown off and crushed up. I opened up the sideplate where the brakes are and it was just red dust and little pieces of plastic. I'm putting new brakes on and I'm going to try it out.


Never any "trouble" . . . I always enjoy a good "riddle".

Tight Lines !!!


----------

